# Eventing



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Just a little collection of photos and videos I've put together of Sandie & I and our journey together, learning along the way, into the world of Eventing mini trials  

We've only done 2 shows so far (1 elimination and 1 first place!) and I think we've got "the bug"! :lol:


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

You are so good! When are you guys going to your next show?


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

cool vid! I'm soo jealous! I really wanna start eventing but can't. lol
U have really improved a lot!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> You are so good! When are you guys going to your next show?


Thanks Stormy!!  Our next show is next weekend, July 12th!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

ridingismylife2 said:


> cool vid! I'm soo jealous! I really wanna start eventing but can't. lol
> U have really improved a lot!


Thanks! Awww why can't you event? :-(


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Thanks! Awww why can't you event? :-(


No where to do it here and don't have my own horse


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Great video!  Sandie is adorable, and so willing!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea Stef! Once I get Geof, I plan on starting really getting going on our show curcit in August!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Poor Geof. Best of luck with that Stormy.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Poor Geof? He loves his job!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great video. Looks like you guys have had some fun along the way 

thanks for sharing


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww Sandie is adorable!

Good luck this weekend!


----------

